# browser hijacking issues



## mahendran (Mar 29, 2017)

Some search engines,creating problems for my searches. when I type anything in google.co.in through chrome browser,it is automatically redirected to some other sites.

I use genuine windows 10,with licensed mcafee antivirus. Had reset chrome.done complete virus scan. no use.

can anyone help


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 29, 2017)

Dont download any other stupid search engines other than google. They are just viruses.

If you want you can also use yahoo or bing.

All other 3rd party search engines hijack the browsers and wreck havok in your system.

Check before you download.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2017)

Try scanning with Adwcleaner.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Mar 29, 2017)

Flash said:


> Try scanning with Adwcleaner.


No number of scanning or cleaning will do any good unless you format the PC and re-install the OS and never repeat the same mistakes again.

Sent from my ASUS_T00K using Tapatalk


----------



## Flash (Mar 29, 2017)

He said issue is with his browser. So no harm in trying Adwcleaner, before formatting the PC and reinstalling teh OS.


----------



## TheSloth (Mar 29, 2017)

Also try Malwarebytes. there is a complete guide here on forum from dashing.sujay. check that out too.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 29, 2017)

Post screenshot of these tabs of ccleaner: tools->startup, tools -> Uninstall, Tools -> Browser Plugins and Details tab of Windows Task Manager.


----------



## mahendran (Mar 29, 2017)

thanks to all.  I had not downloaded any search engine knowingly.

isnt the antivirus programme supposed to clear it.

Formating will be very tough job,as the laptop came with pre loaded windows. no windows CD was given too.


----------



## BhargavJ (Apr 19, 2017)

You may not have downloaded any search engine, but you might have downloaded and installed a small software, like Typing Master or some such, and the search engine got installed through that. Many of these setups of small softwares are bundled with such stuff. I think these unwanted programs are called PUPs (Potentially Unwanted Programs). I have a licensed version of Windows and Kaspersky, and one day I found myself infected with one of these. It would keep showing me ads for online shopping. I think it had got installed with some mobile backup software I had installed recently. I tried ADWcleaner, and Malwarebytes Free; they found the infection but couldn't remove it. Kaspersky all this time just sat silently as if nothing was wrong. From what I know, antivirus companies allow some of these PUPs because of legal reasons.

I refreshed Firefox, uninstalled and reinstalled it, but nothing worked. Finally I had to do a format reinstall. As  bssunilreddy said, you'll probably have to format and reinstall Windows. You should of course try ADWcleaner and Malwarebytes first; maybe they'll clean the infection on your PC.

If your computer came with backup CDs, or you yourself took a system backup in the beginning, you could use that to reinstall the backup image. If not, you'll have to download a Windows ISO and all the drivers for your computer, and then do the format reinstall.


----------

